# وثائق الصحة والسلامه المهنية(تصريح العمل)



## masd2006 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه بعض وثائق الفحص داخل الموقع اتمني ان تضيف شيئا الي هذا المنتدي الراقي الذي تدعمة روح التعاون الجميلة


----------



## masd2006 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

المزيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم
وثائق مفيدة
نتمنى منك الزيادة


----------



## tomasz (12 نوفمبر 2009)

والله شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاوراق الهامة والتي بنفسي سوف استفيد منها


----------



## محمدطلحة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## مهندس احمد زكى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## alileith (18 أبريل 2010)

عاشت ايديك والله ملفات مفيدة اسال المولى عز وجل ان يحفظك وينورك ويعطيك كل شي حلو اللهم امين


----------



## safety113 (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## sayed00 (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم

بس لى ملاحظة بخصوص اللهجة المصرية المستخدمة فى اللغة العربية 

لو استخدمنا العربية لتكون العربية الفصحة حتى تكون عامة يستطيع الجميع استخدامها

و لسة نستخدم كلمة الامن الصناعى فى مصر - الموضوع الان ليس لة علاقة بالامن اصبح علم السلامة و الصحة المهنية 

ملاحظة - اخوك مصرى احسن اتفهم خطأ

تحياتى


----------



## محمودالحسيني (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## srdc (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك000مع التقدير


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الملفات


----------



## حيدر مهدي عباس (24 أبريل 2011)

عاشت ايدك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة الله يحفظك من كل مكروه


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (2 أبريل 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## sunrise86 (7 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود يحترم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

